# "Cabello en Fuego" Royal Purple Kush/Papaya



## YYZ Skinhead (Feb 19, 2012)

OK Go!  These are the Emerald Triangle Royal Purple Kush and my workhorse Nirvana Papaya that I got from TAS last week.  I sowed three of the PK first and managed to snap one of em in two trying to oyster it out of the shell, woo hoo!  So I sowed the remaining two PK and three Papaya.  You can barely see them turning German in the pic of the damp Oasis cubes.  The PK growing in the single cube (along with the three Papayas) will end up in my resurrected drip tank.


----------



## powerplanter (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice...I'm in,


----------



## Grower13 (Feb 19, 2012)

I'll be watching.
:48:


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Mar 7, 2012)

These shots are downright boring, but at least the greens they are a-growing.  The drip hydros are growing more rapidly than the individuals in dirt, which was the main reason I decided to do both hydro and dirt in this grow, because I have had Papayas in dirt grow more quickly than when I grew them in my drip tank.


Edit:  The first pic is a Royal Purple Kush growing in the hydro tank.  The second is the same strain in dirt.  The third is a Papaya in the tank.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 7, 2012)

very nice and informative. How's the potency/effect of the papaya?


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Mar 7, 2012)

Papaya is a heavy couchlock indo that seems to spread throughout your anatomy, starting with your head and creeping down into your limbs.  It is a great nightcap that tastes of sweet pipe tobacco.  I call it Nature's Valium because I take it to prevent an addiction to/tolerance of my prescribed Valium.


----------



## MG Canna (Mar 7, 2012)

Have you grown the Papaya before?  I have looked at that as a possible breeding tool, but never heard anything good or bad about it...


----------



## MG Canna (Mar 7, 2012)

YYZ Skinhead said:
			
		

> Papaya is a heavy couchlock indo that seems to spread throughout your anatomy, starting with your head and creeping down into your limbs.  It is a great nightcap that tastes of sweet pipe tobacco.  I call it Nature's Valium because I take it to prevent an addiction to/tolerance of my prescribed Valium.



Be careful with those please.  My wife is a Doctor and she tells me horror stories of people trying to get off those things.  And I was addicted to pain pills for a few years because of my back, and it was hell for me to get off those.  My wife says you can die if you cold turkey Valiums, you cant die from withdrawing from opiates....you only feel like you are.  Valium withdrawal is as bad as alcohol withdrawal because they both do the same thing physiologically.   And trust me when I say I am not judging you in any way.  All I'm saying is be careful if you decide to stop..it could be deadly.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Mar 7, 2012)

Oh yes.  Papaya is my workhorse strain.  It is Nirvana Seeds' version of Mango.  It grows big with long fat buds that can get so heavy the stems need propping up.  All of my grows include at least a couple Papayas.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Mar 7, 2012)

MG Canna said:
			
		

> Be careful with those please.  My wife is a Doctor and she tells me horror stories of people trying to get off those things.  And I was addicted to pain pills for a few years because of my back, and it was hell for me to get off those.  My wife says you can die if you cold turkey Valiums, you cant die from withdrawing from opiates....you only feel like you are.  Valium withdrawal is as bad as alcohol withdrawal because they both do the same thing physiologically.   And trust me when I say I am not judging you in any way.  All I'm saying is be careful if you decide to stop..it could be deadly.


I wouldn't even try to quit without my shrink telling me to do so, but I had no idea you could die from quitting.  I have read up on and been prescribed all sorts of benzodiazepines that did nothing for me.  Xanax worked for a while but after six years of it I developed a tolerance to it, which is why I was eventually prescribed Valium.


----------



## PartyBro420 (Mar 8, 2012)

the little ladies are looking good so far! Green mojo! I've been taking oxycontin for almost 2 years now for the nerve damage I have in my arm. I find that I grow such a tolerance to them so quickly that If I don't regularly get a stronger dosage, within 2 weeks the dosage I was prescribed does nothing and I'm back at the doctor. now I take 2 weeks worth of my oxy then stop taking them for the remaining 2 weeks of a month and just increase my cannabis intake. That way I've been able to cope with taking 60mg per night as opposed to being upped to 80mg or 100mg. With this I find I don't have any real withdrawl symptoms from stopping the pills. I'll probably be restless for the first night or two but after that everything is great.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 8, 2012)

I was on dilaudid for six years because of extensive orthopedic surgeries on my feet. When they cut off my supply I turned to growing a strong cut of skunk to help compensate....that, too me that is the true medicinal powers of cannabis/ I went through withdrawals (but were'nt that bad)but didn't go pill hunting because of cannabis.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Mar 10, 2012)

I probably, maaaaaybe ought to have included this in the first post (thank _*you*_, propranolol  :doh:  ).  I am using Foothillhydroponics.com's Grow and Hard Water Micro in the drip tank.  The dirt is Fox Farm Ocean Forest.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Mar 12, 2012)

These shots are more seizure-inducingly exciting than the last bunch.  As you can see, the whelps in my Dirt v Tank "experiment" have essentially grown to about the same size.   :hitchair:


----------



## powerplanter (Mar 13, 2012)

My Doctor told me if I went on a program to quit smoking cannabis, she would prescribe me some pain meds.  What an idiot.  Great looking plants skinhead.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Mar 13, 2012)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> My Doctor told me if I went on a program to quit smoking cannabis, she would prescribe me some pain meds.  What an idiot.


  Sheesh.  It's supposed to be the other way round.



			
				powerplanter said:
			
		

> Great looking plants skinhead.


Props.  :cool2:  I tell my kittens the good feedback I get for posting pix of them.  They grow more enthusiastically.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Mar 19, 2012)

One of the dirt-potted Royal Purple Kush is outgrowing the other RPKs and the tank Papaya.  This may even out in another couple of weeks.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Mar 22, 2012)

This potted RPK is having a growth jump and is suddenly outgrowing all the other individuals of both strains in both media.


----------



## drfting07 (Mar 22, 2012)

YYK, have you ever had problems with the papaya losing its luster, or hermie on you? I want to grow the papaya i learned to love and i heard nirvana's genetics are rapidly degrading


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Mar 23, 2012)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> YYK, have you ever had problems with the papaya losing its luster, or hermie on you? I want to grow the papaya i learned to love and i heard nirvana's genetics are rapidly degrading


I have read the Nirvana "slipping" reports and have never had any flaws with Papaya in particular.  I have successfully grown Papaya for at least eight years.  The last batch I got from our previous sponsor and it was as good as the packs I have got from Seedboutique.com.  I would still recommend Papaya.  

(Of course, I may be the wrong grower to ask because the *only* Nirvana strain I grow is Papaya.)


----------



## drfting07 (Mar 23, 2012)

Thats the only one ive ever grown as well. Thanks YYZ. Much green mojo your way


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Mar 23, 2012)

Green back atcha.  I always like meetin fellow Papayanistas.  :icon_smile:


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Mar 29, 2012)

Check out the painful discrepancy in size between these two Royal Purple Kushes:

Same strain
Same container
Same medium
Same watering

I dunno if you can see my hand in these pix, but if you can, compare the sizes of these two.


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Mar 29, 2012)

@YYZ Aloha my bruddah,  I been looking everywhere for a thread on the RPK (ET) Bubba Kush x Black Afgani???.. I believe Breeders Choice has one name Royale Purple Kush too.. i think it was purple haze x chitral??  anyways i was gifted a clone Labled RPK .. and i think i finally can confirm which one it is.. 

Edit: do these look like RPK (ET) to you???

Mahalo Nui Loa 
SquidyP


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Mar 29, 2012)

Those leaves look sativa-ish to me.  It would make sense if it were a Haze cross.


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Mar 29, 2012)

YYZ Skinhead said:
			
		

> Those leaves look sativa-ish to me.  It would make sense if it were a Haze cross.


 
I grew out katsus bubba kush cut (actually met the guy-really nice guy) a long time ago.. to me these RPK remind of the veg of Katsus Bubba cut . so i was guessing they was ET RPK maybe more of a Bubba Pheno... seeing how it smells and vegs like bubba to me anyways..i havent flowerd them yet.. so i have no clue.. until then   Im along for the ride to see what yours do.. and will be flowering RPK in a month or so and will be refering to your thread alot ..    I could have the crosses confused to i am baked and recalling this from my baked brain... anyways sorry for drop in ....


Plenti Aloha 
SquidyP


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Mar 29, 2012)

Nothing to be sorry for since it is on topic.  This is my first grow of RPK.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Apr 16, 2012)

Papaya went under, so the grow is a "race" between Royal Purple Kush and Royal Purple Kush.  I dunno what made the bigger of the two explode while the other is short and stocky.  I had to bend the bigger one slightly to get all of it in the pic.  Its leaves are bigger than my hand.  I am planning to horizontalize it for a week or two before budding it.


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Apr 17, 2012)

hey YYZ.. i read  that ET renamed RPK to Black Agfhani to clear up all the confusion..:rofl: probably just created more.... your plants are looking greatbra.. I just put 2 RPKs from cuts into flower.. they were pretty short.. the pheno i got vegs slow. ill get some pics when they start doing their thing for comparison with yours..  thanks for making a gj on ET RPK/Black Afghani.. 


Plenti Aloha
SquidyP


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Apr 18, 2012)

SquidyPacheco said:
			
		

> hey YYZ.. i read  that ET renamed RPK to Black Agfhani to clear up all the confusion..:rofl: probably just created more.... your plants are looking greatbra.. I just put 2 RPKs from cuts into flower.. they were pretty short.. the pheno i got vegs slow. ill get some pics when they start doing their thing for comparison with yours..  thanks for making a gj on ET RPK/Black Afghani..
> 
> 
> Plenti Aloha
> SquidyP


That would be great!  I am glad you were able to make cuts from it because if I can clone it I shan't need to buy more seeds of it, at least not for some time.  Looking forward to your pics.


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Apr 18, 2012)

YYZ Skinhead said:
			
		

> That would be great!  I am glad you were able to make cuts from it because if I can clone it I shan't need to buy more seeds of it, at least not for some time.  Looking forward to your pics.


 

I received my RPK/Black Afghani (Bubba Kush x Black Afghani) in cut form... it roots with in 5 days for me..
I think its a easy rooter.. once my RPK starts to flower ill start posting pics.. show me the buds!!! 

My Plans for RPK/Black Afgani is to cross it to a OG x Afgooey.. then do a few a back crosses.. id like to keep two phenos out of those beans and a few males.. One that is lanky like the OG.. and one that is short and stout like RPK/Black Afghani cut i got now.. the OG x Afgooey cross is bx6 and also named RPK cept it stands for Royal Pure Kush... lol so the cross will be RPK x RPK ...  which should be confusing as hell lol.. anyways mahalo for thread again.. Im tuned in and excited to see yours in flower..

Plenti Aloha
SquidyP :fly:

Edit: You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to YYZ Skinhead again


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (May 14, 2012)

Both plants horizontalised.


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Jun 12, 2012)

Hey YYZ ... im smoking on some RPK this am.. heres a (ET) RPK in flower about 30 days.... mines didnt stretch very much.. the buds smell like kona cofee with a touch of fruity... its got a knock you up side yo head stutering kinda high... anyways  hope your grow is going good cant wait to see a pic update...

Aloha :ciao:
Squidweeeeeeeeeeeeee:fly:


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jun 24, 2012)

Some more dull pix.

I shall definitely schlep these queens to under my 1000w Hydrofam hood by July 4.  These are only two plants.  I accidentally broke off a branch so I sliced cuts from it while the branch was alive.

Squidy, I tried smoking a few leaves off said broken branch.  To my surprise they gave a *heavy* body stone, once I got past the taste of leaves..


----------



## PartyBro420 (Jun 24, 2012)

I had a couple branches snap because one day my intake duct decided to fall off my a/c hood and landed on one of my girls  i was thinking about taking it completely off and pre-drying a little bit to test out but i'm sure it'll taste like garbage cause it's still developing and full of nutrients.

They're nice and bushy, I thought it was more than 2 plants for sure heh. green mojo! keep up the good work!


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jun 24, 2012)

Hey PartyBro,

I horizontalized those two and the side branches started growing vertically like mad.  I basically wanted to see how big the RPK would grow.  I 'll definitely grow this strain again.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jul 22, 2012)

Finally RPK under the 1000w HPS.  The pic hardly compares with the real thing, _e.g._ the room screams pinkish-orange light.  Yeah, those are the same two plants.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Aug 15, 2012)

Sigh...I cannot get a good shot of these two to save my damn life...

The top shot at least resembles a penis and testicles.  :hitchair:


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Sep 1, 2012)

Buds are starting to fatten up.  I shall probably give these two four more weeks, though I think I could get away with three.


----------



## gourmet (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks for the info on Papaya.  I have some seeds but have not yet grown it.  Maybe that will be in line for my next grow.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Sep 4, 2012)

gourmet said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info on Papaya.  I have some seeds but have not yet grown it.  Maybe that will be in line for my next grow.


It is a great grow.  You will have a blast growing it.


----------



## gourmet (Sep 4, 2012)

I was a little skeptical about growing the Papaya as the Aurora I bought at the same time from Nirvana produced huge quantities and garbage smoke.  It was so bad I threw it out and believe me, that is bad because I have no smoke at all.  Wasted an entire growing cycle.  But with your feedback, I believe I will try it.  thank you.


----------



## rainydaywoman (Sep 4, 2012)

Looking wonderful YYZ,  i have noticed its difficult to get some good pics also when the lights running, but if you use a flash and keep the bulb out of frame it usually will eliminate that orange hue in the pics


----------



## Sin inc (Sep 6, 2012)

wow nice i am liking the lady's you got their. pulling up a seat


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Sep 8, 2012)

Props for the tip RDW.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Sep 13, 2012)

Pic of the day.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Sep 20, 2012)

A week, perhaps ten days, I may harvest on Sept 31 if sufficient trichomes turn tan.  I have already sampled it three or four times and even the leaves have a strong _indica_ stone (if one can get past the taste of leaves).  I'll definitely grow Royal Purple Kush again.


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Sep 20, 2012)

cool . . . those plants would look great in like a bonsai oriental garden . . . growing on the edge of a coi pond . . . I sit there gazing at them, a geisha girl fanning me . . . the sound of a distant gong calling villagers to the temple . . . while I toke on a big fat spliff o' that stank !! :joint:

:fly:


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Sep 23, 2012)

The buds seem to have grown like a third more plump in the last two weeks alone.  I was thinking of harvesting on Sept 31 but I will likely give them a week after that.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Sep 23, 2012)

OK, the recommendation on TAS (which was where I got the beans) says 8 to 14 weeks.  Fourteen?  

cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/emerald-triangle-seeds-royal-purple-kush/prod_617.html

I have never grown an _indica_ that took longer than 9 weeks to bud.


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 23, 2012)

YYZ Skinhead said:
			
		

> A week, perhaps ten days, I may harvest on Sept 31 if sufficient trichomes turn tan.  I have already sampled it three or four times and even the leaves have a strong _indica_ stone (if one can get past the taste of leaves).  I'll definitely grow Royal Purple Kush again.




I heard things were a little different up there in Canada, but damn, I didn't know you-all had 31 days in September -- learn sumtin new every day, LOL.

Peace


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Sep 23, 2012)

HemperFi said:
			
		

> I heard things were a little different up there in Canada, but damn, I didn't know you-all had 31 days in September -- learn sumtin new every day, LOL.
> 
> Peace


I was wondering when somebody would catch that.


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Sep 23, 2012)

yessssss they are fattening . . . what do the trichs look like?? :joint:


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Sep 23, 2012)

Dan K. Liberty said:
			
		

> yessssss they are fattening . . . what do the trichs look like?? :joint:


There are some of them turning amber.  I wish I had a lens that could zoom in that far.  I am using a Canon PowerShot 800.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Sep 28, 2012)

Harvest a-comin in a week, folks!  Some of the buds and future trim have turned purple, some of em haven't.  I desperately need a macro lens.


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 28, 2012)

:ciao: *Love* :heart: Cant wait to hear the smoke report on those two. PAPAYA!!!!!!!!! :cool2:


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Sep 28, 2012)

Props for the comments and the support during the grow.  I wish I had a cyber argileh with a gazillion hoses so all the _indica_ consumers could take a loooooong inhale.


(Yeah, "inhalation" is correct, but in this context "inhale" sounds cooler -- water cooled, to be precise.)


----------



## tastyness (Sep 29, 2012)

*YYZ-*
If you've got the SD800 Camera you've got lots of zoom and macro.  PM me if you would like some help- I've owned that line of canon's since the very first one in 2000.
Their website says you setup has the following: 


> 3.8x Optical / 4x Digital / 15x Combined Zoom
> and Normal: 1.5 ft./45cm-infinity
> Macro: 1.2 in.-2.0 ft./3-60cm (WIDE), 1-2.0 ft./30-60cm (TELE)
> Digital Macro: 1.2 in.-2.0 ft./3-60cm (WIDE)


The camera also has a light setting called "Tungsten" that will clear up that yellowing ASAP.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Oct 1, 2012)

tastyness said:
			
		

> *YYZ-*
> If you've got the SD800 Camera you've got lots of zoom and macro.  PM me if you would like some help- I've owned that line of canon's since the very first one in 2000.
> Their website says you setup has the following:
> 
> The camera also has a light setting called "Tungsten" that will clear up that yellowing ASAP.


Green mojo for the info and the manual.  I have the printed version around somewhere but it is easier to read in PDF.


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Oct 1, 2012)

seems like there are quite a few of us who are gonna be harvesting in the coming week !!


----------



## tastyness (Oct 1, 2012)

My pleasure.  Let me know if you need anything else. 

Looking forward to some nice shots of your ladies.

*DanK-*  That's a fact.  Should we start a thread?  I do sometimes wish we had some fancy stuff like "chat" - we could harvest together virturally.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Oct 7, 2012)

Buds are thick and heavy with a fruity aroma.  Can't wait to see if they taste like they smell.  I shall definitely grow Royal Purple Kush again.


----------



## Johnny5968 (Oct 7, 2012)

Nice plants skins!! Im about to harvest tooo... I:icon_smile:


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Oct 7, 2012)

everyone's harvesting !! :clap:


----------



## Johnny5968 (Oct 7, 2012)

Its goin to be a great month......:hubba:


----------



## Roddy (Oct 9, 2012)

:yeahthat:

Well done, my friend!


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 9, 2012)

Great job YZ


----------

